# DRI issue Radeon 9100

## Omega21

Hi there

This has taken so much time and effort and I just want it over with.

Here is a page I have been trying to read but its cryptic and I dont know where I am supposed to jump around in it.

http://gentoo-wiki.com/index.php?title=HOWTO_DRI_with_ATi_Open-Source_Drivers

I have done these things:

```
Device Drivers  --->

  Character devices  --->

    <M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

    <M>   Ati Chipset Support

    < > Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)
```

```
USE="radeon" emerge x11-drm
```

Added to Xorg.conf

```
Section "dri"

        Mode    0666

EndSection
```

Enabled:

```
Section "Module"

        Load "dri"

        Load "glx"

        ...

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier "ATI Radeon"

        Driver "radeon"

        Option "AGPFastWrite" "1"

        ...

EndSection

```

--Restarted X--

Ran:

```
eselect opengl set xorg-x11
```

And get:

```
# glxinfo | grep -i "direct rendering"

direct rendering: No
```

Here is any extra info you may need:

```
~Avalon~ linux # glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method,

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe,

    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory,

    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control,

    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control,

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync,

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer,

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap

GLX version: 1.2

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_OML_swap_method,

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig,

    GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.5)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture,

    GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite, GL_ARB_shadow,

    GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat,

    GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two, GL_ARB_texture_rectangle,

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra,

    GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_EXT_blend_logic_op,

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint,

    GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord,

    GL_EXT_framebuffer_object, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_pixels,

    GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_rescale_normal,

    GL_EXT_secondary_color, GL_EXT_separate_specular_color,

    GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_subtexture,

    GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_object,

    GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels,

    GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once,

    GL_ATIX_texture_env_combine3, GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat,

    GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture,

    GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_point_sprite, GL_NV_texgen_reflection,

    GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap,

    GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp,

    GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIX_depth_texture, GL_SGIX_shadow,

    GL_SGIX_shadow_ambient, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x30 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x31 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x32 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

```

```
~Avalon~ linux # uname -a

Linux ~Avalon~ 2.6.17-gentoo-r5 #4 PREEMPT Tue Aug 29 00:12:48 UTC 2006 i686 Mobile Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

```
~Avalon~ linux # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS300 Host Bridge (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon 9100 IGP AGP Bridge

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc OHCI USB Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc OHCI USB Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc EHCI USB Controller (rev 01)

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc ATI SMBus (rev 18)

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc ATI Dual Channel Bus Master PCI IDE Controller

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 434c

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 4342

00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP150 AC'97 Audio Controller

00:14.6 Modem: ATI Technologies Inc IXP AC'97 Modem (rev 01)

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS300M AGP [Radeon Mobility 9100IGP]

02:00.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB21 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

02:02.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)

02:03.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

02:04.0 CardBus bridge: ENE Technology Inc CB-710/2/4 Cardbus Controller

02:04.1 FLASH memory: ENE Technology Inc ENE PCI Memory Stick Card Reader Controller

02:04.2 Class 0805: ENE Technology Inc ENE PCI Secure Digital Card Reader Controller

02:04.3 FLASH memory: ENE Technology Inc FLASH memory: ENE Technology Inc:

```

Thanks so much!!!

~Ian

----------

## Omega21

Anyone?

----------

## irwinr

In your kernel config the Direct Rendering Manager needs to be selected and ATI Radeon needs to be selected below that.

-Jeremy

----------

## Omega21

 *irwinr wrote:*   

> In your kernel config the Direct Rendering Manager needs to be selected and ATI Radeon needs to be selected below that.
> 
> -Jeremy

 

I thought the rendering manager should be disabled as I would be emerging it seperately?

----------

## irwinr

Oh, I didn't see the line where you said you emerged it.

If you do an lsmod, is the radeon module loaded?

I would at least try building the kernel module from the kernel config and see if that helps.

-Jeremy

----------

## loki99

I would disable Option "AGPFastWrite" "1" , because it can lock up X. And please post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log

----------

## ksool

I have the same card, and I've been dying to get this to work too. My setup seems similar to yours, except I think the solution is EXA acceleration. It's suppousidly the more advanced hardware acceleration available from ati and I've heard that it works well once you get it working.

Right now, I'm still using XXA because with EXA without DRI is not so good. I'm able to run compiz over AIGLX through XXA with ok performance 900 fps in glxgears (yeah, its not a real benchmark but its all I have) up from 100-200 in default configs, when I switch to EXA, I get about 600 fps, again this is without DRI.

I think I'm really close to a solution, I just cant find the last piece to get DRI up.

Oh, and I tried adding and removing DRM from the kerenl without effect.

Here are two threads that may be of relevance:

Gentoo Forums :: View topic - AIGLX and compiz

Gentoo Forums :: View topic - Xgl on ATI Radeon Mobility 9100, Hangs, crashes

Here are my configs:

xorg.conf

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Touchpad" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "USB" "SendCoreEvents"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

        Option         "OffTime" "20"

        Option         "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

...

Section "Module"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "ddc"

        Load  "radeon"

        Load  "drm"

EndSection

...

Section "Device"

        Option     "AGPMode"                    "4"

        Option     "AGPFastWrite"               "on"

        Option     "RenderAccel"                "true"

        Option     "AccelMethod"               "EXA" # or "XXA"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "radeon"

        VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

        BoardName   "RS300M AGP [Radeon Mobility 9100IGP]"

        BusID       "PCI:1:5:0"

# only with XAA

#       Option      "EnablePageFlip" "true"

        Option      "backingstore"      "true"

        Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Group 0

        Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option  "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

```

# equery uses x11-drm

[ Searching for packages matching x11-drm... ]

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend        : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf  ]

[                  : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]

[ Found these USE variables for x11-base/x11-drm-20060608 ]

 U I

 + + kernel_linux       : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_i810   : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_mach64 : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_mga    : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_nv     : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_r128   : <unknown>

 + + video_cards_radeon : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_savage : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_sis    : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_sunffb : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_tdfx   : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_via    : <unknown>

```

selected Xorg.0.log 

```

(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835" (ChipID = 0x5$(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xe0000000

(II) RADEON(0): AGP card detected

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:05.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 8

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:05.0

(II) RADEON(0): [dri] Found DRI library version 1.2.0 and kernel module version$(**) RADEON(0): AGP 4x mode is configured

(**) RADEON(0): Enabling AGP Fast Write

(II) Loading sub module "shadowfb"

(II) LoadModule: "shadowfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libshadowfb.so

(II) Module shadowfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) RADEON(0): Page flipping enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Will try to use DMA for Xv image transfers

(--) RADEON(0): Mapped VideoRAM: 131072 kByte (64 bit DDR SDRAM)

(II) RADEON(0): Color tiling enabled by default

...

(**) RADEON(0): Using EXA acceleration architecture

(II) Loading sub module "exa"

(II) LoadModule: "exa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libexa.so

(II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 2.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

...

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.2

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] created "radeon" driver at busid "pci:0000:01:05.0"

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xd9735000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xd9735000 to 0xb7bce000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xe0000000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Mode 0x1f000219 [AGP 0x1002/0x5833; Card 0x1002/0x5835]

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] 8192 kB allocated with handle 0x00000001

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] ring handle = 0xd2000000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Ring mapped at 0xaf9e8000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] ring read ptr handle = 0xd2101000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Ring read ptr mapped at 0xaf9e7000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] vertex/indirect buffers handle = 0xd2102000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Vertex/indirect buffers mapped at 0xaf7e7000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] GART texture map handle = 0xd2302000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] GART Texture map mapped at 0xaf307000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] register handle = 0xd0100000

(II) RADEON(0): [dri] Visual configs initialized

...

(II) RADEON(0): BIOS HotKeys Disabled

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONInit returns 0x81fcdb8

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMode()

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMode(0x81fcdb8)

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() :

(**) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0x1fff1800

(**) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xffffffc0

(**) RADEON(0):   Map Changed ! Applying ...

(**) RADEON(0):   Map applied, resetting engine ...

(**) RADEON(0): Updating display base addresses...

(**) RADEON(0): Memory map updated.

(**) RADEON(0): Programming CRTC1, offset: 0x00000000

(**) RADEON(0): GRPH_BUFFER_CNTL from 20067c7c to 20075c5c

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONSaveScreen(0)

(II) RADEON(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(**) RADEON(0): Setting up initial surfaces

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing fb layer

(**) RADEON(0): Setting up accel memmap

**************************************************************************************

(==) RADEON(0): Not using accelerated EXA DownloadFromScreen hook

**************************************************************************************

(II) RADEON(0): Allocating from a screen of 131072 kb

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 4000 kb for front buffer at offset 0x00000000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 16 kb for hardware cursor at offset 0x003e8000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 4000 kb for back buffer at offset 0x003ec000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 4000 kb for depth buffer at offset 0x007d4000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 59392 kb for textures at offset 0x00bbc000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 59664 kb for X Server offscreen at offset 0x045bc000

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing backing store

(**) RADEON(0): Option "BackingStore" "true"

(**) RADEON(0): Backing store enabled

(**) RADEON(0): DRI Finishing init !

(II) RADEON(0): X context handle = 0x1

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler

(II) RADEON(0): [DRI] installation complete

(**) RADEON(0): EngineRestore (32/32)

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Added 32 65536 byte vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Mapped 32 vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] dma control initialized, using IRQ 16

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Initialized kernel GART heap manager, 5111808

(WW) RADEON(0): DRI init changed memory map, adjusting ...

(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION  was: 0x1fff1800 is: 0x1fff1800

(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION was: 0xffffffc0 is: 0x207f2000

(**) RADEON(0): GRPH_BUFFER_CNTL from 20067c7c to 20075c5c

(II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering enabled

(**) RADEON(0): Setting up final surfaces

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing Acceleration

(II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration enabled for R200 type cards.

(**) RADEON(0): EngineInit (32/32)

(**) RADEON(0): Pitch for acceleration = 160

(**) RADEON(0): EngineRestore (32/32)

(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled

...

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/r200_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0

```

**************************************************************************************

(==) RADEON(0): Not using accelerated EXA DownloadFromScreen hook

**************************************************************************************

is where my problem is, but I can't find any documentation of it anywhere.

----------

## Omega21

I will post everything I can in about 20 hours from now or so, I am back to school and wont have time for a while. XD

Thanks for all of the help!!

----------

## loki99

krs1ars,

plz post the output of LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo, modprobe radeon and dmesg | grep drm as well.

----------

## ksool

```

# LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

libGL: XF86DRIGetClientDriverName: 5.2.0 r200 (screen 0)

libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/r200_dri.so

libGL error: dlopen /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/r200_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/r200_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)

libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/r200_dri.so

libGL error: dlopen /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/r200_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/r200_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)

libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/r200_dri.so

libGL error: dlopen /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/r200_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/r200_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)

libGL error: unable to load driver: r200_dri.so

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method,

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe,

    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory,

    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control,

    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control,

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync,

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer,

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap

GLX version: 1.2

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer,

    GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample,

    GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap

OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R200 20060602 AGP 4x x86/MMX/SSE2 NO-TCL

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.3 Mesa 6.5.1)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat,

    GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_window_pos,

    GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate,

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint,

    GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord,

    GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_polygon_offset,

    GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color,

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_subtexture,

    GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_object,

    GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels,

    GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once,

    GL_ATIX_texture_env_combine3, GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat,

    GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture,

    GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_texture_rectangle,

    GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x30 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x31 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x32 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x4b 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 Ncon

```

```

# modprobe radeon

WARNING: Error inserting drm (/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r4/x11-drm/drm.ko): Invalid module format

FATAL: Error inserting radeon (/lib/modules/2.6.7-gentoo-r4/x11-drm/radeon.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

```

# dmesg | grep drm

[drm] Setting GART location based on old memory map

[drm] Loading R200 Microcode

[drm] writeback test succeeded in 1 usecs

drm: exports duplicate symbol drm_get_resource_start (owned by kernel)

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_get_dev

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_cleanup_pci

drm: exports duplicate symbol drm_get_resource_start (owned by kernel)

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_get_dev

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_cleanup_pci

drm: exports duplicate symbol drm_get_resource_start (owned by kernel)

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_get_dev

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_cleanup_pci

```

Any ideas?

----------

## loki99

Ok, same thing happened to me yesterday. This seems to be a bug. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo
> 
> name of display: :0.0
> ...

 

Take a look into your /usr/lib/xorg/modules/ directory, if you can find a dri directory. I bet you dont have it. and now take a look at your /usr/lib/dri/ directory where you will find the r200_dri.so glxinfo is looking for. Create the dri directory in /usr/lib/xorg/modules/ and copy the r200_dri.so over there. 

Then re-run LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo, modprobe radeon and dmesg | grep drm

----------

## ksool

I did as above and ... tada, dri works, and pretty well too. I'm able to run compiz cleanly through XXA. Almost brought a tear to my eye.

(BTW, what's a good front-end for compiz instead of gconf-editor, like what was previously gset-compiz?)

I did have the dri modules folder, it just didnt have the r200_dri.so file. It had fglrx_dri.so, atiogl_a_dri.so, and radeon_dri.so. Are tthere differences between these? Can I/should I be using another one (I'd think the radeon_dri since I'm using hte radeon driver)?

Anyway, its good, but I think it can still be better, the radeon module still isn't loading. Here's the info:

```

# LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

libGL: XF86DRIGetClientDriverName: 5.2.0 r200 (screen 0)

libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/r200_dri.so

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:05.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 4, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 4

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:05.0

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b

libGL error:

Can't open configuration file /etc/drirc: No such file or directory.

libGL error:

Can't open configuration file /root/.drirc: No such file or directory.

Mesa: CPU vendor: GenuineIntel

Mesa: CPU name:               Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz

Mesa: MMX cpu detected.

Mesa: SSE cpu detected.

Mesa: Not testing OS support for SSE, leaving enabled.

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method,

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe,

    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory,

    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control,

    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control,

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync,

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer,

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap

GLX version: 1.2

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory,

    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control,

    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_video_sync,

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R200 20060602 AGP 4x x86/MMX/SSE2 NO-TCL

OpenGL version string: 1.3 Mesa 6.5.1

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture,

    GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_compression,

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat,

    GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix,

    GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra,

    GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate,

    GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract,

    GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, GL_EXT_convolution,

    GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord,

    GL_EXT_histogram, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_polygon_offset,

    GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color,

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_subtexture,

    GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic,

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp,

    GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array,

    GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, GL_ATI_blend_equation_separate,

    GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once,

    GL_ATI_fragment_shader, GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip,

    GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_INGR_blend_func_separate,

    GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, GL_MESA_window_pos,

    GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_light_max_exponent, GL_NV_texture_rectangle,

    GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_OES_read_format, GL_SGI_color_matrix,

    GL_SGI_color_table, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x30 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x31 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x32 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x4b 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 Ncon

```

```

modprobe radeon

WARNING: Error inserting drm (/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r4/x11-drm/drm.ko): Invalid module format

FATAL: Error inserting radeon (/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r4/x11-drm/radeon.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

```

# dmesg | grep drm

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.1 20051102

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.24.0 20060225 on minor 0

[drm] Setting GART location based on old memory map

[drm] Loading R200 Microcode

[drm] writeback test succeeded in 1 usecs

[drm] Setting GART location based on old memory map

[drm] Loading R200 Microcode

[drm] writeback test succeeded in 1 usecs

drm: exports duplicate symbol drm_get_resource_start (owned by kernel)

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_get_dev

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_cleanup_pci

drm: exports duplicate symbol drm_get_resource_start (owned by kernel)

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_get_dev

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_cleanup_pci

```

Thanks for all the help.

----------

## loki99

 *Quote:*   

> Can't open configuration file /etc/drirc: No such file or directory.
> 
> libGL error:
> 
> Can't open configuration file /root/.drirc: No such file or directory.
> ...

 

Take a look at your home directory if you can find a .drirc file and copy it in either directory.

And see if you can find this directory here : /lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r4/x11-drm/

----------

## ksool

Ok, I couldn't find a drirc anywhere on my machine, so I basically copied the example config from here:

http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/ConfigurationInfrastructure

It took care of the libgl problem in glxinfo.

I took a look in that folder:

```

# ls /lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r4/x11-drm

drm.ko  radeon.ko

```

but it still looks like the radeon module isn't loading (same modprobe error as above, and it's not shown in lsmod.

----------

## ksool

I removed DRM from the kernel and now the DRM and radeon modules load fine.

```

# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

radeon                101664  2

drm                    62744  3 radeon

```

All looks pretty good right now. I'll do some more testing tomorrow to see if it can be tweaked further.

----------

## loki99

Glad you made it!   :Wink: 

BTW: Just for the recored - this is a known bug

----------

## Omega21

 *loki99 wrote:*   

> I would disable Option "AGPFastWrite" "1" , because it can lock up X. And please post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log

 

```
X Window System Version 7.1.1

Release Date: 12 May 2006

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.16-gentoo-r10 i686

Current Operating System: Linux ~Avalon~ 2.6.17-gentoo-r5 #4 PREEMPT Tue Aug 29 00:12:48 UTC 2006 i686

Build Date: 11 August 2006

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Sep 12 18:52:37 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "My Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "** ATI Radeon (generic)               [radeon]"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi,

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Option "StandbyTime" "1"

(**) Option "SuspendTime" "1"

(**) Option "OffTime" "1"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

        X.Org Video Driver: 1.0

        X.Org XInput driver : 0.6

        X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1002,5831 card 1179,ff00 rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1002,5838 card 1179,ff00 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:13:0: chip 1002,4347 card 1179,ff00 rev 01 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:13:1: chip 1002,4348 card 1179,ff00 rev 01 class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:13:2: chip 1002,4345 card 1179,ff00 rev 01 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:14:0: chip 1002,4353 card 1179,ff00 rev 18 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:14:1: chip 1002,4349 card 1179,ff00 rev 00 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:14:3: chip 1002,434c card 1179,ff00 rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:14:4: chip 1002,4342 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,01 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:14:5: chip 1002,4341 card 1179,ff01 rev 00 class 04,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:14:6: chip 1002,434d card 1179,0001 rev 01 class 07,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:05:0: chip 1002,5835 card 1179,ff02 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 104c,8026 card 1179,ff00 rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:02:0: chip 168c,0013 card 144f,7065 rev 01 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:03:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 1179,ff00 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:04:0: chip 1524,1411 card a400,0000 rev 00 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 02:04:1: chip 1524,0530 card 1179,ff00 rev 00 class 05,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:04:2: chip 1524,0550 card 1179,ff01 rev 00 class 08,05,01 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:04:3: chip 1524,0520 card 1179,ff00 rev 00 class 05,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,3), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00009400 - 0x000094ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x00009800 - 0x000098ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00009c00 - 0x00009cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xd0100000 - 0xd01fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:20:3), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:20:4), (0,2,4), BCTRL: 0x0000 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000afff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xd0200000 - 0xd02fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x50000000 - 0x51ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (2:4:0), (2,3,3), BCTRL: 0x05c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x50000000 - 0x51ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:5:0) ATI Technologies Inc RS300M AGP [Radeon Mobility 9100IGP] rev 0, Mem @ 0xe0000000/28, 0xd0100000/16, I/O @ 0x9000/8

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd2000000 from 0xd3ffffff to 0xd1ffffff

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd0000000 from 0xd0000fff to 0xcfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xd0215400 - 0xd021547f (0x80) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xd0215000 - 0xd02150ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xd0214c00 - 0xd0214c7f (0x80) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xd0214800 - 0xd02148ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xd0200000 - 0xd020ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xd0210000 - 0xd0213fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xd0214000 - 0xd02147ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xd0004800 - 0xd00048ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xd0004400 - 0xd00044ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xd0004000 - 0xd00043ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xd0003000 - 0xd0003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xd0002000 - 0xd0002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xd0001000 - 0xd0001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [14] -1 0       0xd2000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [15] -1 0       0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [16] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [17] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00008070 - 0x0000807f (0x10) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x00008060 - 0x0000806f (0x10) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xd0215400 - 0xd021547f (0x80) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xd0215000 - 0xd02150ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xd0214c00 - 0xd0214c7f (0x80) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xd0214800 - 0xd02148ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xd0200000 - 0xd020ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xd0210000 - 0xd0213fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xd0214000 - 0xd02147ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xd0004800 - 0xd00048ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xd0004400 - 0xd00044ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xd0004000 - 0xd00043ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xd0003000 - 0xd0003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xd0002000 - 0xd0002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xd0001000 - 0xd0001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [14] -1 0       0xd2000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [15] -1 0       0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [16] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [17] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00008070 - 0x0000807f (0x10) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x00008060 - 0x0000806f (0x10) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xd0215400 - 0xd021547f (0x80) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xd0215000 - 0xd02150ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xd0214c00 - 0xd0214c7f (0x80) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xd0214800 - 0xd02148ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xd0200000 - 0xd020ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xd0210000 - 0xd0213fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xd0214000 - 0xd02147ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xd0004800 - 0xd00048ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xd0004400 - 0xd00044ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0xd0004000 - 0xd00043ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0xd0003000 - 0xd0003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0xd0002000 - 0xd0002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0xd0001000 - 0xd0001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [18] -1 0       0xd2000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [19] -1 0       0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [20] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [21] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x00008070 - 0x0000807f (0x10) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x00008060 - 0x0000806f (0x10) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 2.1.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux/libdrm.so

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 4.2.0

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ati_drv.so

(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 6.6.2

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.1

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) ATI: ATI driver (version 6.6.2) for chipsets: ati, ativga

(II) R128: Driver for ATI Rage 128 chipsets:

        ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LF (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 MF (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 ML (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PA (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PB (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PC (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PD (PCI),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PE (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PF (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PG (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PH (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PI (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PJ (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PK (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PL (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PM (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PN (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PO (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PP (PCI),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PQ (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PR (PCI),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PS (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PT (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PU (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PV (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PW (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PX (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 GL RE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 GL RF (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 RG (AGP), ATI Rage 128 VR RK (PCI),

        ATI Rage 128 VR RL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SE (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 4X SF (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SG (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 4X SH (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SK (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 4X SL (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SM (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 4X SN (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TF (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TR (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TT (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TU (AGP?)

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets: ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

        ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

        ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI),

        ATI ES1000 515E (PCI), ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI),

        ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

        ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

        ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136, ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336,

        ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137,

        ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

        ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237, ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437,

        ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

        ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

        ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835, ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834,

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835, ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP),

        ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP),

        ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,

        ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP),

        ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) 5B63 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

        ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP), ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP),

        ATI Radeon AIW X800 VE (R420) JT (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE), ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE),

        ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480) 5D50 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:05:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835 found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xd0215400 - 0xd021547f (0x80) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xd0215000 - 0xd02150ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xd0214c00 - 0xd0214c7f (0x80) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xd0214800 - 0xd02148ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xd0200000 - 0xd020ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xd0210000 - 0xd0213fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xd0214000 - 0xd02147ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xd0004800 - 0xd00048ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xd0004400 - 0xd00044ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0xd0004000 - 0xd00043ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0xd0003000 - 0xd0003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0xd0002000 - 0xd0002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0xd0001000 - 0xd0001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [18] -1 0       0xd2000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [19] -1 0       0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [20] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [21] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x00008070 - 0x0000807f (0x10) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x00008060 - 0x0000806f (0x10) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Loading sub module "radeon"

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xd0215400 - 0xd021547f (0x80) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xd0215000 - 0xd02150ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xd0214c00 - 0xd0214c7f (0x80) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xd0214800 - 0xd02148ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xd0200000 - 0xd020ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xd0210000 - 0xd0213fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xd0214000 - 0xd02147ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xd0004800 - 0xd00048ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xd0004400 - 0xd00044ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0xd0004000 - 0xd00043ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0xd0003000 - 0xd0003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0xd0002000 - 0xd0002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0xd0001000 - 0xd0001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [18] -1 0       0xd2000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [19] -1 0       0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [20] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [21] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [22] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [23] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x00008070 - 0x0000807f (0x10) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [32] -1 0       0x00008060 - 0x0000806f (0x10) IX[B]

        [33] -1 0       0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

        [34] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [35] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONPreInit

(II) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0xd0100000: size 64KB

(II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 1 card 5 func 0

(**) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888

(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(==) RADEON(0): X server will not keep DPI constant for all screen sizes

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10

(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835" (ChipID = 0x5835)

(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xe0000000

(II) RADEON(0): AGP card detected

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:05.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 7

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:05.0

(II) RADEON(0): [dri] Found DRI library version 1.2.0 and kernel module version 1.25.0

(II) RADEON(0): AGP Fast Write disabled by default

(II) Loading sub module "shadowfb"

(II) LoadModule: "shadowfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libshadowfb.so

(II) Module shadowfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) RADEON(0): Page flipping disabled

(II) RADEON(0): Will try to use DMA for Xv image transfers

(II) RADEON(0): Video RAM override, using 131072 kB instead of 131072 kB

(**) RADEON(0): Mapped VideoRAM: 131072 kByte (64 bit DDR SDRAM)

(II) RADEON(0): Color tiling enabled by default

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libddc.so

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libi2c.so

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.2.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Legacy BIOS detected

(II) RADEON(0): LVDS port is not in connector table, added in.

(WW) RADEON(0): Unknown DDCType 5 found

(WW) RADEON(0): LCD DDC Info Table found!

(II) RADEON(0): Connector0: DDCType-0, DACType-1, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-1

(II) RADEON(0): Connector1: DDCType-3, DACType-0, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-2

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 3, Detected Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0):

(II) RADEON(0): Primary:

 Monitor   -- LVDS

 Connector -- VGA

 DAC Type  -- TVDAC/ExtDAC

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- VGA_DDC

(II) RADEON(0): Secondary:

 Monitor   -- NONE

 Connector -- Proprietary

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- NONE

(II) RADEON(0): PLL parameters: rf=1432 rd=6 min=20000 max=35000; xclk=16662

(WW) RADEON(0): Failed to detect secondary monitor, MergedFB/Clone mode disabled

(==) RADEON(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) RADEON(0): Validating modes on Primary head ---------

(II) RADEON(0): Panel ID string: CPT

(II) RADEON(0): Panel Size from BIOS: 1280x800

(II) RADEON(0): BIOS provided dividers will be used.

(II) RADEON(0): Total number of valid DDC mode(s) found: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 1280x800

(II) RADEON(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 1024x768

(II) RADEON(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 800x600

(II) RADEON(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 640x480

(II) RADEON(0): Total number of valid FP mode(s) found: 4

(--) RADEON(0): Virtual size is 1280x800 (pitch 1280)

(**) RADEON(0): *Mode "1280x800": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.8 kHz, 59.5 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"   71.00  1280 1312 1344 1456  800 801 804 820

(**) RADEON(0): *Mode "1024x768": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.8 kHz, 59.5 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"   71.00  1024 1312 1344 1456  768 801 804 820

(**) RADEON(0): *Mode "800x600": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.8 kHz, 59.5 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"   71.00  800 1312 1344 1456  600 801 804 820

(**) RADEON(0): *Mode "640x480": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.8 kHz, 59.5 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"   71.00  640 1312 1344 1456  480 801 804 820

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x350": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.8 kHz, 59.5 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x350"   71.00  640 1312 1344 1456  350 801 804 820

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x400": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.8 kHz, 59.5 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x400"   71.00  640 1312 1344 1456  400 801 804 820

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "720x400": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.8 kHz, 59.5 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x400"   71.00  720 1312 1344 1456  400 801 804 820

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "832x624": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.8 kHz, 59.5 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "832x624"   71.00  832 1312 1344 1456  624 801 804 820

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1152x768": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.8 kHz, 59.5 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x768"   71.00  1152 1312 1344 1456  768 801 804 820

(==) RADEON(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(==) RADEON(0): Using XAA acceleration architecture

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.2.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) RADEON(0): No MM_TABLE found - assuming CARD is not TV-in capable.

(!!) RADEON(0): For information on using the multimedia capabilities

        of this adapter, please see http://gatos.sf.net.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] 0   0       0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [1] 0   0       0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [3] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xd0215400 - 0xd021547f (0x80) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xd0215000 - 0xd02150ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xd0214c00 - 0xd0214c7f (0x80) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xd0214800 - 0xd02148ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xd0200000 - 0xd020ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xd0210000 - 0xd0213fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xd0214000 - 0xd02147ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0xd0004800 - 0xd00048ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0xd0004400 - 0xd00044ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0xd0004000 - 0xd00043ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0xd0003000 - 0xd0003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0xd0002000 - 0xd0002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0xd0001000 - 0xd0001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [20] -1 0       0xd2000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [21] -1 0       0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [22] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [23] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)

        [24] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

        [25] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

        [26] 0  0       0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x00008070 - 0x0000807f (0x10) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

        [32] -1 0       0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

        [33] -1 0       0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

        [34] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [35] -1 0       0x00008060 - 0x0000806f (0x10) IX[B]

        [36] -1 0       0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

        [37] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

        [38] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONScreenInit e0000000 0

(**) RADEON(0): Map: 0xe0000000, 0x08000000

(==) RADEON(0): Write-combining range (0xe0000000,0x8000000)

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONSave

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONSaveMode(0x8204880)

(**) RADEON(0): Read: 0x00180006 0x00020077 0x00000000

(**) RADEON(0): Read: rd=6, fd=119, pd=2

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONSaveMode returns 0x8204880

(II) RADEON(0): Dynamic Clock Scaling Disabled

(==) RADEON(0): Using 24 bit depth buffer

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:05.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 7

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:05.0

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.2

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] created "radeon" driver at busid "pci:0000:01:05.0"

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xf98b9000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xf98b9000 to 0xb7ba5000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xe0000000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Mode 0x1f000209 [AGP 0x1002/0x5831; Card 0x1002/0x5835]

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] 8192 kB allocated with handle 0x00000001

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] ring handle = 0xd2000000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Ring mapped at 0xaf970000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] ring read ptr handle = 0xd2101000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Ring read ptr mapped at 0xaf96f000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] vertex/indirect buffers handle = 0xd2102000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Vertex/indirect buffers mapped at 0xaf76f000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] GART texture map handle = 0xd2302000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] GART Texture map mapped at 0xaf28f000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] register handle = 0xd0100000

(II) RADEON(0): [dri] Visual configs initialized

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONInitMemoryMap() :

(**) RADEON(0):   mem_size         : 0x08000000

(**) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0x3fff3800

(**) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xffffffc0

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONModeInit()

1280x800       71.00  1280 1312 1344 1456   800  801  804  820 (24,32)

1280x800       71.00  1280 1312 1344 1456   800  801  804  820 (24,32)

(**) RADEON(0): Pitch = 10485920 bytes (virtualX = 1280, displayWidth = 1280)

(II) RADEON(0): BIOS HotKeys Disabled

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONInit returns 0x8205230

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMode()

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMode(0x8205230)

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() :

(**) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0x3fff3800

(**) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xffffffc0

(**) RADEON(0):   Map Changed ! Applying ...

(**) RADEON(0):   Map applied, resetting engine ...

(**) RADEON(0): Updating display base addresses...

(**) RADEON(0): Memory map updated.

(**) RADEON(0): Programming CRTC1, offset: 0x00000000

(**) RADEON(0): GRPH_BUFFER_CNTL from 20027c7c to 20085c5c

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONSaveScreen(0)

(II) RADEON(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(**) RADEON(0): Setting up initial surfaces

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing fb layer

(**) RADEON(0): Setting up accel memmap

(II) RADEON(0): CP in BM mode

(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 MB GART aperture

(II) RADEON(0): Using 1 MB for the ring buffer

(II) RADEON(0): Using 2 MB for vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): Using 5 MB for GART textures

(II) RADEON(0): Memory manager initialized to (0,0) (1280,8191)

(II) RADEON(0): Reserved area from (0,800) to (1280,802)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 7389

(II) RADEON(0): Will use back buffer at offset 0x102c000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use depth buffer at offset 0x1414000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 106496 kb for textures at offset 0x17fc000

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing backing store

(==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled

(**) RADEON(0): DRI Finishing init !

(II) RADEON(0): X context handle = 0x1

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler

(II) RADEON(0): [DRI] installation complete

(**) RADEON(0): EngineRestore (32/32)

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Added 32 65536 byte vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Mapped 32 vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] dma control initialized, using IRQ 11

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Initialized kernel GART heap manager, 5111808

(WW) RADEON(0): DRI init changed memory map, adjusting ...

(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION  was: 0x3fff3800 is: 0x3fff3800

(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION was: 0xffffffc0 is: 0x407f4000

(**) RADEON(0): GRPH_BUFFER_CNTL from 20027c7c to 20085c5c

(II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering enabled

(**) RADEON(0): Setting up final surfaces

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing Acceleration

(II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration enabled

(**) RADEON(0): EngineInit (32/32)

(**) RADEON(0): Pitch for acceleration = 160

(**) RADEON(0): EngineRestore (32/32)

(II) RADEON(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

        Screen to screen bit blits

        Solid filled rectangles

        8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

        Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

        Solid Lines

        Scanline Image Writes

        Offscreen Pixmaps

        Setting up tile and stipple cache:

                32 128x128 slots

                32 256x256 slots

                16 512x512 slots

(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing DPMS

(**) Option "dpms" "true"

(**) RADEON(0): DPMS enabled

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing Cursor

(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 802)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 7385

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing color map

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing DGA

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing Xv

(II) RADEON(0): No video input capabilities detected and no information is provided - disabling multimedia i2c

(II) Loading sub module "theatre_detect"

(II) LoadModule: "theatre_detect"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/multimedia/theatre_detect_drv.so

(II) Module theatre_detect: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) RADEON(0): no multimedia table present, disabling Rage Theatre.

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONScreenInit finished

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:05.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 8

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:05.0

(EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib/dri/r200_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/r200_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)

(EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering

(II) Loading local sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) GLX: Initialized MESA-PROXY GL provider for screen 0

(**) Option "Protocol" "Auto"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons"

(**) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 11

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc104"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc104"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

    xkb_keycodes             { include "xfree86+aliases(qwerty)" };

    xkb_types                { include "complete" };

    xkb_compatibility        { include "complete" };

    xkb_symbols              { include "pc(pc104)+us" };

    xkb_geometry             { include "pc(pc104)" };

(--) Mouse1: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONSaveScreen(2)

```

Okay there's that.

~Ian

----------

## loki99

Omega21,

plz post the output of LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo, modprobe radeon and dmesg | grep drm.

----------

## Omega21

 *loki99 wrote:*   

> Omega21,
> 
> plz post the output of LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo, modprobe radeon and dmesg | grep drm.

 

```
~Avalon~ omega21 # LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

libGL: XF86DRIGetClientDriverName: 5.2.0 r200 (screen 0)

libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/dri/tls/r200_dri.so

libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/dri/r200_dri.so

libGL error: dlopen /usr/lib/dri/r200_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/r200_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)

libGL error: unable to find driver: r200_dri.so

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method,

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe,

    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory,

    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control,

    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control,

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync,

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer,

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap

GLX version: 1.2

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_OML_swap_method,

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig,

    GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.5)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture,

    GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite, GL_ARB_shadow,

    GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat,

    GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two, GL_ARB_texture_rectangle,

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra,

    GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_EXT_blend_logic_op,

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint,

    GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord,

    GL_EXT_framebuffer_object, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_pixels,

    GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_rescale_normal,

    GL_EXT_secondary_color, GL_EXT_separate_specular_color,

    GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_subtexture,

    GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_object,

    GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels,

    GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once,

    GL_ATIX_texture_env_combine3, GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat,

    GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture,

    GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_point_sprite, GL_NV_texgen_reflection,

    GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap,

    GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp,

    GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIX_depth_texture, GL_SGIX_shadow,

    GL_SGIX_shadow_ambient, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x30 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x31 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x32 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

```

```

~Avalon~ omega21 # modprobe radeon

~Avalon~ omega21 #     

```

```

~Avalon~ omega21 # dmesg | grep drm

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.1 20051102

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.25.0 20060524 on minor 0:

[drm] Used old pci detect: framebuffer loaded

[drm] Setting GART location based on old memory map

[drm] Loading R200 Microcode

[drm] writeback test succeeded in 1 usecs

~Avalon~ omega21 #    
```

There you go!

Thanks for the help!!

~Ian

----------

## Gergan Penkov

 *loki99 wrote:*   

> Glad you made it!  
> 
> BTW: Just for the recored - this is a known bug

 

Well I have had this on my girlfriend's laptop on initial install (some two-three weeks ago I think) and it is x86 and not amd64 machine, could it be that they have commited patch for amd64, which breaks x86 or is it simply ati so bad unmantained - the OS-drivers seems to work somehow, but I couldn't make the proprietary drivers work at all. It is a very frustrating experience to have ati in fact.

----------

## loki99

Omega21,

do you have a video card setting in your xorg.conf? Plz post the out put of ...

```
emerge -av xorg-server
```

----------

## Omega21

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.1  USE="dri ipv6 nptl sdl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics vmmouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -tek4957 -ur98 -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev vesa vmware -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fglrx -glint -i128 -i740 -i810 (-impact) -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nsc -nv -nvidia% -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vga -via -voodoo" 9,096 kB

Total size of downloads: 9,096 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]  
```

That looks like the issue, so remerge with radeon support?

~Ian

----------

## loki99

Yup! And don't forget to add it to your make.conf, so you dont't have to worry whenever you recompile.   :Wink: 

----------

## Omega21

Okay, thanks very much!

----------

## Omega21

I've recompiled xorg-server.

What should I do now? I've restarted X with a CTRL+ALT+Backspace and I still get "Direct Rendering: No" when I type glxinfo.

Do I have to restart my whole system?

Thanks!

~Ian

----------

## loki99

Ok then plz post the output of LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo, modprobe radeon, emerge -pv xorg-server and dmesg | grep drm.

 :Wink: 

----------

## Omega21

 *loki99 wrote:*   

> Ok then plz post the output of LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo, modprobe radeon, emerge -pv xorg-server and dmesg | grep drm.
> 
> 

 

```
~Avalon~ omega21 # LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

libGL: XF86DRIGetClientDriverName: 5.2.0 r200 (screen 0)

libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/dri/tls/r200_dri.so

libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/dri/r200_dri.so

libGL error: dlopen /usr/lib/dri/r200_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/r200_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)

libGL error: unable to find driver: r200_dri.so

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method,

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe,

    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory,

    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control,

    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control,

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync,

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer,

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap

GLX version: 1.2

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_OML_swap_method,

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig,

    GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.5)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture,

    GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite, GL_ARB_shadow,

    GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat,

    GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two, GL_ARB_texture_rectangle,

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra,

    GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_EXT_blend_logic_op,

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint,

    GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord,

    GL_EXT_framebuffer_object, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_pixels,

    GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_rescale_normal,

    GL_EXT_secondary_color, GL_EXT_separate_specular_color,

    GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_subtexture,

    GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_object,

    GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels,

    GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once,

    GL_ATIX_texture_env_combine3, GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat,

    GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture,

    GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_point_sprite, GL_NV_texgen_reflection,

    GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap,

    GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp,

    GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIX_depth_texture, GL_SGIX_shadow,

    GL_SGIX_shadow_ambient, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x30 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x31 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x32 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

~Avalon~ omega21 #     
```

```
~Avalon~ omega21 # modprobe radeon

~Avalon~ omega21 # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

wlan_wep                6272  1

radeon                115488  1

drm                    74264  2 radeon

wlan_scan_sta          12928  1

ath_pci                88992  0

ath_rate_sample        13568  1 ath_pci

wlan                  186204  5 wlan_wep,wlan_scan_sta,ath_pci,ath_rate_sample

ati_agp                 7052  1

ath_hal               189776  3 ath_pci,ath_rate_sample

agpgart                28848  2 drm,ati_agp

~Avalon~ omega21 #     
```

```
~Avalon~ omega21 # VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" INPUT_DEVICES="wacom" emerge -pv xorg-server

!!! Your current profile is deprecated and not supported anymore.

!!! Please upgrade to the following profile if possible:

        default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop

To upgrade do the following steps:

# There are several possible profiles that you can use to replace this one.

# default-linux/x86/2006.1

# default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop

# default-linux/x86/2006.1/server

# default-linux/x86/no-nptl

# default-linux/x86/no-nptl/2.4

# By default, we use the desktop profile.

# emerge -n '>=sys-apps/portage-2.0.51'

# cd /etc

# rm make.profile

# ln -s ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop make.profile

# This profile is deprecated and will be removed on or after November 1, 2006

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.1  USE="dri ipv6 nptl sdl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="wacom -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -keyboard -magellan -microtouch -mouse -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -glint -i128 -i740 -i810 (-impact) -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nsc -nv -nvidia -r128 -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -vga -via -vmware -voodoo" 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

~Avalon~ omega21 #        
```

```
~Avalon~ omega21 # dmesg | grep drm

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.1 20051102

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.25.0 20060524 on minor 0:

[drm] Used old pci detect: framebuffer loaded

[drm] Setting GART location based on old memory map

[drm] Loading R200 Microcode

[drm] writeback test succeeded in 1 usecs

[drm] Setting GART location based on old memory map

[drm] Loading R200 Microcode

[drm] writeback test succeeded in 1 usecs

[drm] Setting GART location based on old memory map

[drm] Loading R200 Microcode

[drm] writeback test succeeded in 1 usecs

~Avalon~ omega21 #      
```

Yes, Ill fix the profile thing-- I just haven't had time yet. 

Thanks!

----------

## loki99

Also re-emerge mesa and see if that gives you the drivers in the right directory and post the results plz.

----------

## ksool

I'm back!

After a few weeks on AIGLX, I decided to give XGL a try, and so far, its switched seamlessly.

XGL even seems to perform slightly better.

However, somewhere in the process, I've lost DRI.

I've checked the usuals, and I can't find any hints as to why aside from the following: (Why are there AIGLX lines still there? I could swear I've undone ever AIGLX bit I did.)

/var/log/Xorg.0.log

```

...

(II) AIGLX: Suspending AIGLX clients for VT switch

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONLeaveVT

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x27

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x28

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x29

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2a

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2b

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2c

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2d

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2e

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2f

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x30

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x31

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x32

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/r200_dri.so

(**) RADEON(0): EngineRestore (32/32)

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestore

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMode()

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMode(0x81fc348)

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() :

(**) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0x1fff1800

(**) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x003f0000

(**) RADEON(0):   Map Changed ! Applying ...

(**) RADEON(0):   Map applied, resetting engine ...

(**) RADEON(0): Updating display base addresses...

(**) RADEON(0): Memory map updated.

(**) RADEON(0): Programming CRTC1, offset: 0x00000000

(**) RADEON(0): Wrote: 0x00180006 0x00020074 0x00000000 (0x0000bc00)

(**) RADEON(0): Wrote: rd=6, fd=116, pd=2

(**) RADEON(0): Ok, leaving now...

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) AIGLX: Resuming AIGLX clients after VT switch

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONEnterVT

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONModeInit()

1280x800       68.90  1280 1296 1328 1408   800  804  808  816 (24,32)

1280x800       68.90  1280 1296 1328 1408   800  804  808  816 (24,32)

(**) RADEON(0): Pitch = 10485920 bytes (virtualX = 1280, displayWidth = 1280)

(II) RADEON(0): BIOS HotKeys Disabled

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONInit returns 0x81fccf8

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMode()

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMode(0x81fccf8)

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() :

(**) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0x1fff1800

(**) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x207f2000

(**) RADEON(0):   Map Changed ! Applying ...

(**) RADEON(0):   Map applied, resetting engine ...

(**) RADEON(0): Updating display base addresses...

(**) RADEON(0): Memory map updated.

(**) RADEON(0): Programming CRTC1, offset: 0x00000000

(**) RADEON(0): GRPH_BUFFER_CNTL from 20027c7c to 20075c5c

(II) RADEON(0): [RESUME] Attempting to re-init Radeon hardware.

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Mode 0x1f000209 [AGP 0x1002/0x5833; Card 0x1002/0x5835]

(**) RADEON(0): EngineRestore (32/32)

(**) RADEON(0): EngineRestore (32/32)

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONSaveScreen(2)

(II) USB: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Synaptics DeviceOn called

(--) Touchpad touchpad found

Synaptics DeviceOff called

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONCloseScreen

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONDRIStop

(**) RADEON(0): EngineRestore (32/32)

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONDisplayPowerManagementSet(0,0x0)

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestore

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMode()

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMode(0x81fc348)

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() :

(**) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0x1fff1800

(**) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x003f0000

(**) RADEON(0):   Map Changed ! Applying ...

(**) RADEON(0):   Map applied, resetting engine ...

(**) RADEON(0): Updating display base addresses...

(**) RADEON(0): Memory map updated.

(**) RADEON(0): Programming CRTC1, offset: 0x00000000

(**) RADEON(0): Wrote: 0x00180006 0x00020074 0x00000000 (0x0000bc00)

(**) RADEON(0): Wrote: rd=6, fd=116, pd=2

(**) RADEON(0): Disposing accel...

(**) RADEON(0): Disposing cusor info

(**) RADEON(0): Disposing DGA

(**) RADEON(0): Unmapping memory

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONDRICloseScreen

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel

```

Any ideas?

Here's the usual debug info

```

# LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method,

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe,

    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory,

    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control,

    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control,

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync,

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer,

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap

GLX version: 1.2

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer,

    GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample,

    GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.1)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_fragment_program, GL_ARB_imaging,

    GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite,

    GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat,

    GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two, GL_ARB_texture_rectangle,

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_window_pos,

    GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate,

    GL_EXT_blend_logic_op, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract,

    GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements,

    GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_framebuffer_object, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays,

    GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_polygon_offset,

    GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color,

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap,

    GL_EXT_subtexture, GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D,

    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_add,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle,

    GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3,

    GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, GL_ATIX_texture_env_combine3,

    GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_INGR_blend_func_separate,

    GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, GL_NV_blend_square,

    GL_NV_point_sprite, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_texture_rectangle,

    GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIX_depth_texture,

    GL_SGIX_shadow, GL_SGIX_shadow_ambient, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x2c 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2d 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2e 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 Ncon

0x2f 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 Ncon

```

```

# modprobe -l

/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8/x11-drm/drm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8/x11-drm/radeon.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8/video/fglrx.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8/misc/ndiswrapper.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8/kernel/fs/autofs4/autofs4.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/dummy.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/char/drm/drm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8/kernel/crypto/twofish.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8/kernel/crypto/tcrypt.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8/kernel/crypto/sha512.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8/kernel/crypto/sha256.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8/kernel/crypto/des.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8/kernel/crypto/cast6.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8/kernel/crypto/cast5.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8/kernel/crypto/blowfish.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/acpi-cpufreq.ko

doris kevin # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

radeon                101664  3

drm                    62744  4 radeon

ndiswrapper           136080  0

```

```

# dmesg | grep drm

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.1 20051102

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.25.0 20060524 on minor 0:

[drm] Used old pci detect: framebuffer loaded

[drm] Setting GART location based on old memory map

[drm] Loading R200 Microcode

[drm] writeback test succeeded in 1 usecs

[drm] Setting GART location based on old memory map

[drm] Loading R200 Microcode

[drm] writeback test succeeded in 2 usecs

```

As always, thanks abunch.

----------

## Pleun

 *loki99 wrote:*   

> Ok, same thing happened to me yesterday. This seems to be a bug. 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> # LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo
> ...

 

Digging up this thread, sorry. I have the same problem..except, I don't have r200_dri.so on my system. Nowhere. Did a search, checked everywhere, and I just have none of those dri files. x11-drm & mesa installed, kernel configured ok, am I missing something important?

edit: I just discovered the existance of the VIDEO_CARDS property in make.conf, which wasn't set here. (the system i'm currently getting up2date had been down for more than a year, never used that flag back then). I'm currently re-emerging all connected packages, but could this have been the problem?

edit²: got it now, and got X running. in my Xorg.log DRI shows as enabled, glxinfo however shows it's disabled.

----------

## Pleun

My outputs:

 *Quote:*   

> pleun # LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo
> 
> name of display: :1.0
> 
> display: :1  screen: 0
> ...

 

radeon module loads just fine, no modprobe errors

 *Quote:*   

> pleun # dmesg | grep drm
> 
> [drm] Initialized drm 1.0.1 20051102
> 
> [drm] Initialized radeon 1.25.0 20060524 on minor 0:
> ...

 

I must be overlooking something, really no idea what.

edit: Just noticed something weird:

If I start X with "startx" as root, glxinfo gives me no DRI, but glxgears hits 1000 fps (9200 mobility, ~normal results _with_ DRI).

If I start gdm however 2 mins later, glxinfo again gives me no DRI, and glxgears hits 65 FPS. I'm clueless.

----------

## ksool

not sure, but maybe check that the radeon (or whatever) module is loading correctly through modprobe and lsmod

----------

## Pleun

Nope, it's something else, just don't know what. Got DRI showing up in glxinfo now for each user, but only when using xdm. When I run gdm instead, no DRI and awful performance.

Aiglx, opensource ati drivers & beryl is quite awful performance on my 9200 too btw, even with DRI on =)

----------

